# colorado



## traduttrice81

*T*engo una frase que dice: "los duenos son italianos y bastante colorado".... en que sentido se utiliza esta palabra. El libro es de una autora chilena y el que habla es un nino.... que traduccion podria dar en italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

traduttrice81 said:


> tengo una frase que dice: "los dueños son italianos y bastante colorado".... en que sentido se utiliza esta palabra. El libro es de una autora chilena y el que habla es un nino.... que traduccion podria dar en italiano?


 
¿Puedes poner toda la frase, por favor?
Uhm, pero ¿no tendría que ser "colorado*s*"? _Colorado_ significa que tiene color rojo.


----------



## traduttrice81

Si, es colorados. Desculpa! 
Bueno, la frase es precisamente esa que he escrito antes.
El nino habla de los duenos de un almacen y dice: los duenos son italianos y bastante colorados. 
Puede ser que sono rojos de piel?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En principio, sin más contextos, lo primero que se me ocurre es lo que comentáis, que sean rojos de piel.

Por otro lado, a ver que dicen nuestros amigos chilenos, pero como idea a lo mejor se refiere a que eran comunistas. En algunos paises al partido comunista se le llamaba Partido Colorado, pero no sé si en Chile pasaba ésto o no.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

traduttrice81 said:


> Sí, es colorados. Desculpa!
> Bueno, la frase es precisamente esa que he escrito antes.
> El niño habla de los dueños de un almacén y dice: los dueños son italianos y bastante colorados.
> Puede que sean rojos de piel?


 
Te he puesto las tildes
Bueno, puede que sí, que sean rojos, pero claro, depende del contexto más en general. ¿No se dice nada más de esos dueños?


----------



## traduttrice81

la referencia politica es interesante, pero no creo que intienda eso...


----------



## Angel.Aura

traduttrice81 said:


> *L*a referencia politica es interesante, pero no creo que intienda eso...


E' ora che ricordi di rispettare la Regola #22, maiuscole e altri segni grafici.
Grazie.


----------



## traduttrice81

Dunque, il problema è che non so fare i segni grafici spagnoli con questa tastiera...Impazzisco! Quanto alle maiuscole è un problema di distrazione e non volevo irritare nessuno. La mia parte anarchica prende il sopravvento quando sono stanca. Sorry!


----------



## 0scar

No se en Chile pero acá* colorado* es *pelirrojo*.
Hay un Partido Colorado en Uruguay y otro en Paraguay y no tienen nada que ver con el comunismo.


----------



## alberto magnani

Si dice ' colorado' alle persone di pelle rosea o come dice ben Oscar, alle persone di capelli rossi.


----------



## Angel.Aura

traduttrice81 said:


> Dunque, il problema è che non so fare i segni grafici spagnoli con questa tastiera...Impazzisco! Quanto alle maiuscole è un problema di distrazione e non volevo irritare nessuno. La mia parte anarchica prende il sopravvento quando sono stanca. Sorry!


La mia parte paziente mi abbandona, quando sono stanca 
Per favore, guarda di nuovo qui.
Stessi collegamenti che ti ho già dato in precedenza.



> Codici ASCII
> Molto semplici. A ciascun codice ASCII corrisponde un segno grafico preciso. Si tiene premuto ALT + un codice numerico.
> 
> Per esempio:
> ñ = Alt + 164  (oppure Alt + 0241)
> Ñ = Alt + 165
> ¿ = Alt + 168
> 
> Qui trovi l'elenco completo:
> http://www.asciitable.com/
> 
> Qui trovi gli alfabeti nelle due lingue. Sono completi di collegamento audio per ascoltare la pronuncia di brevi frasi campione.
> Italian
> Spanish
> 
> Qui trovi lo strumento più semplice di tutti. Si tratta di una tastiera sulla quale trascrivere testi in moltissime lingue, incluso italiano e spagnolo. E' completa di tutti gli accenti e i segni grafici distintivi delle due lingue interessate.
> *Lexilogos*


Ora non ci sono più scuse! 
Ciao.


----------



## 0scar

Para los que tienen teclado inglés la mejor solución es  cambiar el  keyboard layout de US   a  US International con 'dead keys`.
Luego se puede escribir como en una vieja  máquina de escribir. Primero el acento y después la letra.  Para la ñ ~+n . Para ¿ alt+?


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> En principio, sin más contextos, lo primero que se me ocurre es lo que comentáis, que sean rojos de piel.
> 
> Por otro lado, a ver que dicen nuestros amigos chilenos, pero como idea a lo mejor se refiere a que eran comunistas. En algunos paises al partido comunista se le llamaba Partido Colorado, pero no sé si en Chile pasaba ésto o no.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


El Partido Colorado es de Paraguay y es de tendencia conservadora.
En Chile siempre se ha llamado Partido Comunista Chileno.
gatogab


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> No se en Chile pero acá* colorado* es *pelirrojo*.
> Hay un Partido Colorado en Uruguay y otro en Paraguay y no tienen nada que ver con el comunismo.


En Chile el pelirrojo viene llamado 'colorín'.

(Mods, disculpen si no he usado el multi quote, pero este post lo vi mucho despues.)

gatogab


----------

